
What's so bad about mandatory workplace socializing? - skyhatch1
http://qz.com/623260/whats-so-bad-about-mandatory-workplace-socializing/
======
skyhatch1
"My coworkers, for example, bonded at lunch over their dating lives and the
quest to find the perfect yoga pants. They couldn’t really relate to worrying
about the cost of daycare. I didn’t think the fact that we had little in
common in our lives outside the office was a problem. To me, it had no bearing
on our ability to collaborate on projects."

There's a lot of talk about culture - especially in startups. This article
challenges the notion of culture, and could force many to think about and
clarify their position. I have experienced what the author has - being the odd
one out in a homogeneous workgroup, having to force myself to fit in socially
just to get some work done!

------
dudul
Like this post, I also don't really like "forced" socializing.

However: "The lone black employee in my division, I wasn’t fitting in with my
(white, single, childless) co-workers."

Really? Do we have to bring race into this? This is the only occurrence in the
article and doesn't seem relevant at all.

